#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-04
<dholbach> good morning and happy new year! :-)
<jussi01> dholbach: welcome back Mr Holbach :D
<dholbach> hey jussi01
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> heya czajkowski!
<czajkowski> dholbach: good holiday ?
<dholbach> czajkowski: a fantastic one - I guess I'll upload a bunch of pictures later on today
<czajkowski> excellent
<czajkowski> so new year
<czajkowski> we've some interviews lined up I think
<czajkowski> few coming in from folks to be added to the ngo blog
<highvoltage> happy new year czajkowski
<czajkowski> highvoltage: hey there! how's you
<highvoltage> I'm doing great!
<highvoltage> it's kind of weird to be kind of content and not stressed about anything
<highvoltage> I'd even go as far as to say that I'm quite happy with life atm
<highvoltage> and you?
<czajkowski> not bad
<czajkowski> been rather cold over here for a once
<czajkowski> sounds like you're in a good place
<czajkowski> good to hear
<mhall119|work> it's nice to be happy with life
<czajkowski> yup
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-05
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> Aloha
<czajkowski> https://launchpad.net/ngo-oh-jme
<czajkowski> Ohio LoCo is hlping on the NGO project
 * ball prices up server hardware
<czajkowski> ball: evening
<ball> hello czajkowski
<ball> it's afternoon here
<czajkowski> this is why aloha is just easier
<ball> Come to think of it, it's lunch time
<ball> hello neoXsys
<neoXsys> ball, Hi!!!
<czajkowski> neoXsys: aloha
<neoXsys> czajkowski: Namaste!!!
<Pendulum> did we ever set up a post-UDS meeting for this team? because it strikes me that there ought to be one
<czajkowski> aye we had  1
<Pendulum> how do I not remember this?
<Pendulum> I remember the pre-UDS meeting
<Pendulum> obviously I must be losing it ;)
<czajkowski> you were at meeting
<czajkowski> you took on items
<Pendulum> nope, that was before UDS
<czajkowski> advocacy
<Pendulum> and then in e-mail afterwards
<Pendulum> (well, and during)
<Pendulum> but I'm not sure there's been a full team meeting since UDS
<czajkowski> oh
<czajkowski> hmmmm
<czajkowski> feck
<czajkowski> I was sure tehre was
<czajkowski> just no logs up
<czajkowski> I'm clearly losing ig
<czajkowski> it
<Pendulum> I think you maybe said something about a meeting or something at one point, but it wasn't something that I remember being announced beforehand or something
<Pendulum> and then it might have been the next day that I took on advocacy
<czajkowski> possibly
<czajkowski> aye
<czajkowski> cause we still have those tag lines on the blog to pick one
<czajkowski> we should do that really
<czajkowski> http://ubuntungo.wordpress.com/2009/11/11/belize-botanic-gardens-ngo-interview/#comment-86
<czajkowski> and follow up here
<czajkowski> I need to come up with some sort of plan for my evenings
<ball> Sorry, I was afk putting a pizza in the oven
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-06
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hi highvoltage
<czajkowski> dholbach: did we have a meeting since UDS?
<dholbach> czajkowski: no, not as far as I can remember
<czajkowski> aye I was all confused
<czajkowski> pen suggested it'd be a good idea to re group
<dholbach> yeah it is
<dholbach> I'm sorry that I didn't do much since UDS, I got a bit busy with a few other things :)
<czajkowski> dholbach: dont be daft
<czajkowski> dholbach: though pleia2 says the debian packaging she can help with as she's worked on it
 * dholbach looks up "daft" :)
<dholbach> asomething and I should try to push a bit harder to get all that stuff into Debian, that'd be nice and we could sync it
<czajkowski> daft/silly :)
<czajkowski> in a good way
 * dholbach hugs czajkowski
<czajkowski> yay hugs :)
<highvoltage> czajkowski: you know what you said a while ago about finishing the stuff you said you'd do before taking on new stuff?
<czajkowski> eh ?
<czajkowski> remind me
<highvoltage> czajkowski: heh, well, you said that you don't take on new stuff until you finish things that you said you do first. this was some months ago but I realised that I need to do it to
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I think I finally reached a point where I'm pretty much up to date with things that I'm (or was) supposed to do, it feels good
<highvoltage> czajkowski: anyway, if there's ubuntu-ngo things that need to be done that I can do, feel free to throw it at me :)
<czajkowski> highvoltage: see the wiki and the blueprint and see where you want to help
<czajkowski> :_
<czajkowski> ;)
<highvoltage> cool, will do
<highvoltage> there was a bunch of offline-content stuff I was interested in, I think I'll start there
<czajkowski> highvoltage: cool, poke ebel he likes that area also
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-07
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey highvoltage
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-01-08
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> .c
<highvoltage> .out
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-05
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-06
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-01-07
<dholbach> good morning
<madcSPYnX> ho
<madcSPYnX> hi
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-01-03
<MooDoo> morning
